# Pattern for Baby Hats for Charity



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Here ladies is the pattern I made up for the 2 hats for charity that I did.
A few of you ladies asked for the pattern, if it is not clear instructions and you did not understand it just pm me and let me know.

Pattern for Baby Hats for Charity Post

Size G crochet Hook and Caron Simply Soft Yarn
Do Not Turn Throughout The Hat!!!!!!!!!

Ch 3 close into a circle(sl st into last ch)
Row 1: Ch 3, and work 13 dc's into ring, sl st into top of ch 3. 
Row 2: Ch 3, dc in same space, * dc in next st, 2 dc in next st* Rep from* to * all around sl st into top of ch 3.
Row 3: Repeat Row 2
Row 4: Ch 3,hdc in same space, * ch1, skip 1 st, 2 hdc in next st* rep from * to * around, sl st into top of ch 3.
Row 5: Ch 3,hdc in same space, * ch1, 2 hdc in next space, ch1, skip 1, 2 hdc in next space, rep from * to * around, sl st into top of ch 3.
Row 6 - 12: Ch 3, hdc in same space, * ch 1, 3 hdc in next space *, rep from * to * around, join with a sl st to top of ch 3.
Row 13-17: Ch2, 1 sc in each stitch around, join with a sl st to top of ch 2.
Row 18: Decrease row, Ch 2, (insert hook into next stitch, pull up loop, insert hook into next stitch pull up loop, yarn over draw through all loops on hook) Decrease made.Do decrease all the way around hat, sl st to top of ch 2,
Fasten off and weave in ends.

The sc band can be embroidery on.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you. I'll use it.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I volunteer with Newborns in Need, and we're always looking for good, simple patterns. Thanks! Someone donated 1 bootie still connected to the skein of yarn that looks just like the ones in your photos. I hate to take it apart to figure out the stitches, because if I get it wrong, I won't be able to double check anything. Could you please share your pattern for the bootie in the photo? We would be so grateful. Many thanks!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

We too knit for newborn and preemies born addicted to drugs,can't wait to try your pattern. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

I would like the pattern for the booties also.


----------



## hansende1 (May 15, 2011)

I thought the idea of a hat was to warm the head but with all those holes wouldn't that defeat the purpose and let in too much cold air. I'v seen crocheted ones with no holes, I think they were half double crochet.


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I volunteer with Newborns in Need, and we're always looking for good, simple patterns. Thanks! Someone donated 1 bootie still connected to the skein of yarn that looks just like the ones in your photos. I hate to take it apart to figure out the stitches, because if I get it wrong, I won't be able to double check anything. Could you please share your pattern for the bootie in the photo? We would be so grateful. Many thanks!


Here is the bootie pattern the one that I used.
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/abctree.html#boot1


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks so much! Several of us were scratching our heads trying to figure out how it was made without taking it apart. This will be perfect to go in the preemie and newborn packages we supply to local hospitals. Yippee!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonderful pattern, thanks for posting.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

hansende1 said:


> I thought the idea of a hat was to warm the head but with all those holes wouldn't that defeat the purpose and let in too much cold air. I'v seen crocheted ones with no holes, I think they were half double crochet.


The problem we've run into with crochet hats with more filled in stitches is that they don't stretch enough to fit many sizes of heads. Even though it looks like it has too many holes, it is plenty warm. Remember that if an infant is being taken outside in cold weather, it will probably be bundled up in a bunting or blanket. This hat is more often used indoors. If a brushed yarn is used, the holes are more filled in. Just don't use mohair yarn, the fuzz can be swallowed by an infant or child and cause choking.


----------



## hansende1 (May 15, 2011)

For preemie I'm knitting. I use a 2 knit/2 purl size 3 needle it stretches but no spaces using superwash marino, soft worsted.


----------



## annettec61 (Dec 1, 2011)

I started knitting for charity in the spring.I also had 2 preemie my youngestis 24.the hats I thought was to help maintain body temp. along with the isolette. the little heated bed with a cover & holes for nurses arms & other items needed for their care.This might have change over the yrs.My son had a hat on in the ICU but they didnt send it home with us.asmall flannel blanket did & a Christmas Post card. Bless you all.they were very special & still are.Of course I saved them


----------



## annettec61 (Dec 1, 2011)

I started knitting for charity in the spring.I also had 2 preemie my youngestis 24.the hats I thought was to help maintain body temp. along with the isolette. the little heated bed with a cover & holes for nurses arms & other items needed for their care.This might have change over the yrs.My son had a hat on in the ICU but they didnt send it home with us.asmall flannel blanket did & a Christmas Post card. Bless you all.they were very special & still are.Of course I saved them


----------



## annettec61 (Dec 1, 2011)

I started knitting for charity in the spring.I also had 2 preemie my youngestis 24.the hats I thought was to help maintain body temp. along with the isolette. the little heated bed with a cover & holes for nurses arms & other items needed for their care.This might have change over the yrs.My son had a hat on in the ICU but they didnt send it home with us.asmall flannel blanket did & a Christmas Post card. Bless you all.they were very special & still are.Of course I saved them


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you, I mostly knit but this one I well do for my great new nephew


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

The hat pattern is adorable. 

I don't crochet; knit only... nevertheless, I can appreciate your work.


----------

